
Show HN: Distributed Scheduler - tochnoon
https://gitlab.com/andreynech/dsched
======
tochnoon
Small tool written in Golang, can be run on different hosts and offers
functionality to schedule execution of arbitrary command at particular time or
periodically. There are two ways to communicate with application: gRPC and
REST. To specify task execution timing, we are using notation adopted by cron.
Scheduled tasks are stored in file (serialized protobuf) and loaded
automatically during startup. It is similar to cron but could be controlled
remotely with provided CLI clients or simply with curl/http.

